
Creationism dismissed as 'a kind of paganism' by Vatican's astronomer - msh
http://www.scotsman.com/news/world/creationism-dismissed-as-a-kind-of-paganism-by-vatican-s-astronomer-1-1116595
======
alexvoda
This is something from waaay back in 2006. Googling this I found this gem of
internet discussion: [http://pandasthumb.org/archives/2006/05/creationism-
dis.html](http://pandasthumb.org/archives/2006/05/creationism-dis.html)

But how in the world did this old thing make it at least to top100 on HN in
2015?

